
The Matrix homeserver Conduit supports Server-side key backups - timokoesters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1MbP3CC2Yk
======
timokoesters
Matrix is a secure, private, decentralized, open source messaging platform
([https://matrix.org](https://matrix.org))

Conduit ([https://conduit.rs](https://conduit.rs)) implements the Matrix
specification in Rust, which makes it very lightweight and performant.

The server-side backups are not merged into the master branch yet and Conduit
is still a bit away before one can use it like a regular Matrix homeserver
(Federation is still missing).

